# gyro trac vs fecon mulching head



## priest (May 25, 2010)

Hey everybody, 

Looking for input on which is the best mulching head between Gyro Trac and Fecon. The head will be run on a Terex (ASV) 100 hp compact track loader.

Based on 

1) Production

2) Maintenance issues

3) Service/parts

Thanks for any knowledge you may have.


----------



## redprospector (May 26, 2010)

Well, I was waiting on someone who knows more about the Fecon head to answer.
I've got an old Gyro trac H-500. It's got the hammer (swinging) type cutters. So it's really not much comparison to the newer models.
In my opinion which one is better would depend on what kind of ground you're on. If you've got good soil I think the Gyro trac is a real good head. Around here the rocks play heck on the teeth. They only last me 250 to 300 hours, and I spend a lot of time grinding them. For rocky soil I'd venture to say that the Fecon would probably produce more by the end of the week (but I haven't used one). 
In all actuality all this is just opinion and could be wrong. Especially if Gyro trac has carbide teeth for their newer heads.

Andy


----------



## priest (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for your response.

I'm having a used Gyro Trac head 500HF shipped to be run on a new PT-100. The guy selling in to me claims that it will cut faster and cut larger trees than a Fecon, and I found the same information comparing the two manufacturers' websites.

I'm also saving about 10K on the used head (which retails for more than the Fecon), and keeping my fingers crossed that it performs to my expectations.

-Nate


----------



## redprospector (May 28, 2010)

Stay out of the rocks, and you'll be fine.
From what I've heard about the 500HF's you'll probably really like it.

Andy


----------



## joesawer (May 29, 2010)

I have never used a gyro trac, but have used a fecon quite a bit.
On one machine the operator was using two carbide teeth per day, but I finished the job of about three hundred hrs without replacing anything but a few of the marginal teeth.
But I was not subsoil treating it and i didn't grind rocks, but it was very rocky and i did hit a lot.
I think a swing hammer design has some very good advantages.


----------

